# Netzwerk-Programmierung?



## Nemercry (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich wollte mal folgendes Programm unter C++ schreiben. Ich bin Lediglich Leihe und versuche mich in Netzwerk Programierung einzuarbeiten.

Also ich will ein Programm schreiben, das in einem Bestimmten Intervall immer wieder die Gleiche Seite aufruft. ca 2-5 Minuten abstände. Das Programm, soll aber nicht als cmd aktiv sein, sondern im Hintergrund unbemerkt. Unter anderem soll er nur einmal auf den Link "klicken" ihn aber in keinem Fenster öffnen. 
Wie könnte ich das machen?
Wie verweiße ich in C++ auf einen Link?
Also der Link verweißt auf einen Counter, den ich bissl Manipulieren will.(Es handelt sich dabei um einen Zählercounter auf meinem eigenen Server, der keinerlei Ip sperren oder so ausweißt und nur zum Test dient um zu sehen obs Funktioniert. Gruß

Könntet ihr mir da vlt. Helfen ?


----------



## mike4004 (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi

ICh weiß solchen kleinen Script kiddies soll man nicht helfen und das du ich nicht ich zeig ihm nicht wie es in C++ geht. Ich geben ihm bloß nen Tipp.

Ich würde dir empfehlen das ganze nicht mit C/C++ zu machen sondern mit cronjobs....


Ich glaube nämlich kaum das du die Netzwerkprogrammierung in C++ hinbekommst  als LEIHE und dann noch das http protocoll.......

http://www.cronjob.de/


----------



## Nemercry (15. Dezember 2006)

"Script Kiddies"
Ich Programmiere seit ca 1 Jahre Java Und seit einem Monat versuche ich mich an C++ , da ich vorhabe ein Umfangreicheres Programm damit zu schreiben, welches auch netzwerkstreaming können sollte. Da ich aber keinerlei erfahrung im bezug auf NetzwerkProgrammierung habe muss ich eben irgendwie anfangen. 

Auch wenn das für manche vielleicht als witz klingt, es war ernst gemeint.

Danke für die info...


----------



## mike4004 (15. Dezember 2006)

Sorry


hat halt nur Stark danach ausgesehen.....


wenn du was lernen willst schau mal nach http://www.pronix.de/pronix-637.html da gibts Netzwerkprogrammierung in C

Oder das Buch C++ von A bis z vom gleichen Autor Jürgen Wolf.


mfg mike4004


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich eigentlich sehr einfach an!
Die programmtechnischen Grundlagen gibts dutzendweise im Netz.

IP-Adresse aus dns-Namen resolven.
Einfach einen Socket zu der IP und Port 80 öffnen.
HTTP-Request anfordern.
Ergebnis abwarten.
Auswerten.
Bingo, fertig!


----------



## HackerNeo (11. Dezember 2007)

wenn das so einfach is, kann mir bestimmt jemand ein beispiel geben oder?


----------



## mvp87 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn du nur eine bestimmte Seite aufrufen willst, dann funktioniert das auch einfacher.


```
IWebBrowser2 *pBrowser;
COleVariant varEmpty;

CoCreateInstance(CLSID_InternetExplorer, NULL, CLSCTX_ALL, IID_IWebBrowser2, (void**)&pBrowser);

pBrowser->put_Visible(VARIANT_FALSE); // Browser unsichtbar

pBrowser->Navigate(CComBSTR(_T("www.xyz.at"), &varEmpty, &varEmpty, &varEmpty, &varEmpty);

pBrowser->Release();
```

Für die Zeitabstände müsstest du nur noch einen Timer implementieren.

Damit dein Programm unsichtbar weiterläuft, kannst du


```
::ShowWindow(this->m_hWnd, SW_HIDE);
```

verwenden.


----------



## HackerNeo (11. Dezember 2007)

ne ich will einfach nur eine verbindung zu einer ip mit username und passwort herstellen. ohne mfc oder so. einfach nur in C++


----------



## RedWing (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


HackerNeo hat gesagt.:


> wenn das so einfach is, kann mir bestimmt jemand ein beispiel geben oder?



ja, wenn du dich an die Netiquette hälst dann kann ich das bestimmt  ...



HackerNeo hat gesagt.:


> ne ich will einfach nur eine verbindung zu einer ip mit username und passwort herstellen. ohne mfc oder so. einfach nur in C++



Das kann man nicht so leicht pauschalisieren. Die Socketprogrammierung setzt auf unterschiedlichen Schnittstellen auf. Bspw. verwendet Linux, BSD Sockets, während dessen Windows sogenannte Winsocks zur Verfügung stellt. Obwohl beide Schnittstellen relativ ähnlich sind, gibt es doch kleine Unterschiede.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## HackerNeo (11. Dezember 2007)

hi. ich will das nur unter windows machen, weil ich da eine datei auf netzwerk kopieren muss bzw. mehrere dateien. das geht halt nich ohne anmeldung..... weiß jemand ne lösung?


----------

